# Canada nearly lost 2018 UN mission because it didn't have enough women in uni...



## OceanBonfire (19 Feb 2020)

> *Canada nearly lost 2018 UN mission because it didn't have enough women in uniform*
> 
> The scramble to secure the mission highlights Ottawa's struggles to recruit more women
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Feb 2020)

UN.  nuff said.


----------



## mariomike (19 Feb 2020)

OP:


> UN guidelines mandate that, for observer missions like the one in South Sudan, 15 per cent of each country's staff officer and military observer positions must be filled by women.



Also discussed here,



			
				PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Unless of course the stated goal for the mission, and inherent ask from the UN, was to have 15% of Staff Officer positions female, and we hit just shy of that mark....





			
				Ralph said:
			
		

> All countries sending staff and military observers on UN missions are expected to send 15% female personnel.





			
				CloudCover said:
			
		

> 15 percent of Staff Officers??  The UN asked for that? Why just Staff Officers?  Genuinely curious...


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Feb 2020)

I can see an opportunity opening up here for a specific kind of PMC... 

I wonder if the name 'Amazon' is already taken?


----------



## applealdea (27 Mar 2020)

Sorry to hear this news..now that we are on pandemic..I believe that woman will begin to think of joining. what kind of skill sets a woman should have to be recruited? Does age matters as long as they are healthy and skillful? you have a link?


----------



## Weinie (27 Mar 2020)

Look at below

https://forces.ca/en/

Good luck


----------



## MilEME09 (27 Mar 2020)

Great to see gender politics comes above getting the mission done *sarcasm*


----------



## Ralph (27 Mar 2020)

No shortage of other countries able to meet the quotas. Not saying that makes us bad people, but the UN's mandate is not hanging in the balance based on CAF participation...


----------

